# Want a Free Turkey Call?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been bored as heck lately and can't wait for turkey season. Because of this, I've been making pot calls just to keep from going nuts.

Simple contest. Guess a number between 1 and 500 and post it in this thread. Closest to the number I have picked out wins. Only 1 guess per person!
[/COLOR] 
I'll ship free of charge one of the calls I have made up.

*100% FREE. No shipping, no "processing", NOTHING!*

Contest runs between NOW and MIDNIGHT on FRIDAY, 2/18/11.

I'll resolve a tie by another random number choice.

Let the games begin!


Here's an example of a call (courtesy of Dan, MS member DGF).

(Winner's call will vary in wood type and surface)


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

127


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

333


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

218

l & o


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

388


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I have one of Jason's custom calls, and it's AWESOME, guy's! I'll be sitting on the sidelines for this one, though. Whoever wins is getting a fine tool for the turkey woods. Great gesture to fellow M-S members, Jason!


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

69.


----------



## swamp buck (Jul 23, 2006)

299
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

269

Make sure its 1 guess per person.....just sayin...


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

199
questions about these calls...can we purchase them from you? If so how much? Slate, glass, or crystal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

327


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

389


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

421


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

438


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

235


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

313


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

422

VERY generous of you, thank you very much!


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks for doing this!! Mine is 343


----------



## decoyman (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome! 214


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

499


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

327


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

258


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I shall take 64
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

137


----------



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll guess 24

Wow, Thanks Jason some nice looking calls.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll take 163


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

481


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

416

Very generous of you!!

Scott


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

17...


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

243


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

312


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

awesome idea

116


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

418...

Mike


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

362

You deliver it and I'll supply the huntng spots and the turkeys !


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

14, sounds like a winner


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

*194*


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

11
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

250


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

222


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

My guess is 500


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I rubbed my crystal 870 and I have been told to guess 463... Over night shipping please lmao


----------



## cgritzy (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you and my guess is 303


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

248


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

#75...I purchased one of Jason's calls last year and they sound and work awesome. The first night out I had 2 hens so *issed off that they came looking for that *lut and brought a tom right with them. If you do not win I would recommend getting one!!!

Bucky


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

245 sounds good


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I will give 129 a try.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

68
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

116


----------



## jrp (Apr 5, 2005)

Let's use 48.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

286


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

211

This is my son's guess! I have been looking to get him a call so he can start practicing.

Steve


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

316.
You make great calls. I could always use another call. Here is a picture of one of your calls and what came to it last year.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

223


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

how bout - 2


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

392


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

125


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

I will go with...420


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

285


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

is...7


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

19, who doesnt like yzerman?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks- 214


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

419
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Yee haw 33


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

25

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

The winning # is.........12 I hope


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

223


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

459, Thanks For the offer!!


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

368 - has always been my lucky number, hopefully it will be lucky this time.


----------



## EAGAL (Aug 29, 2000)

426


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

i choose 37


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

205


----------



## mccriri2 (Jan 10, 2011)

400


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

1 sorry I hit the wrong button

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

500


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

208

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

278

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## YUNGBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

401

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

74 for the win


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

321


----------



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

389


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Crap, I lost count.... is 21 open ?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

going blind and crazy trying to keep track...

I'm going with (21) hasn't been taken


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

How about 28!


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

300

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

146 <--Don't choose that one, it's a loser because it's mine!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL! Guys, duplicates are OK. I'll pay out 2 winners if it happens. I should have ran the contest for a shorter time! 


Next time....:16suspect


----------



## JEHazeltine (Oct 22, 2003)

169


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

276 :xzicon_sm


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

454 is my guess


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

*423*


----------



## Lance (Jan 18, 2000)

281


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

348


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

lots of interest... great little contest... foggie beat me to the punch with 27 so I'll guess good ole 26...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

15

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I guess, 34


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Winding down folks.... Get your guesses in!


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

188


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Guess: 77


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

#308


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

18


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

250


----------



## Muskiehunter (Sep 3, 2004)

362


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

hunter67 said:


> 111


 
WINNER!!!

The number was 111

I had the wife pick the number 'cause we guys are too predictable . I would have picked a sports number or hunt number, which you guys nailed about every one of them at least twice!

Congrats hunter67!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to hunter67, Thanks for doing this Firefighter!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations hunter67....you're going to love your new Nature's Echo call!


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

boardman brookies said:


> 235


241


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

congrats to the winner - those calls look awsome!


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

211


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys still picking numbers should probably consider going with 111.

And congrats hunter on the call!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Dale87 said:


> You guys still picking numbers should probably consider going with 111.
> 
> And congrats hunter on the call!


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hunter67 (Apr 4, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> WINNER!!!
> 
> The number was 111
> 
> ...


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

111 Do you have a consolation prize?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

367


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PaleRider said:


> 367


 
I'm gonna punch you Russ....:evil:


and mathewshooter, of course there's a consolation prize, just send me a check for 45 dollars and I'll gladly send you a prize...


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Firefighter, Thanks for running the contest and donating what looks like one heck of a call.

I picked 112. Missed by that much.


----------

